# Suche Filme mit 5.1 HD Master Audio Deutsch



## Niza (13. Juli 2011)

Moin,
Ich suche schon immer nach filmen die das können. 
5.1 DTS HD master Audio auf *Deutsch*
Aber das ist schrecklich:
Die meisten haben 5.1 HD Master Audio Englisch

Ich kenne bis jetzt nur einen der HD Master Audio auf Deutsch unterstützt und das ist "2012"
Ich finde den Sound einfach Spitze aber ich weiß nicht ob es noch mehr solcher Filme gibt die 5.1 HD Master Audio auf Deutsch unterstützen
Wisst ihr noch welche?

Liste der Filme mit 5.1 HD Master Audio Deutsch:
- 2012

*B*
- Bad Boys
- Bad Lieutenant
- Bangkok Dangerous
- Book of Eli

*D*
- Das Relikt
- Die Welle
- Die Schöne und das Biest (Diamond Edition) (DTS HD 7.1)Link
- Die etwas anderen Cops
- Die Entführung der U-Bahn Pelham 123(Dolby True HD)
- District 9
- Duell der Magier


*E*
- Eastern Promises

*G*
- Gamer
- Ghostbusters

*I*
- Iron Man 
- Iron Man 2
*
K*
- Killshot
- Kindsköpfe
- Knowing
- Königreich der Himmel
- Kurzer Prozess - Righteous Kill 

*M*
- Machete

*P*
- Paranormal activity
- Piranha 3d
- Prince of Persia

*R*
- Rapunzel - Neu verföhnt (DTS HD 7.1) Link
 - RED

*S*
- Salt
- 7 Zwerge "Der Wald ist nicht genug"
- Shutter Island
- Spy Daddy

*T*
- The 6th Day(Dolby True HD)
- The Code
- The Expandables
- The green Hornet
- The Wrestler
- Tron Legacy (DTS-HD 7.1)Link

*U*
- Underwold - Aufstand der Lykaner
- Universal Soldier Regeneration
- Unsere Erde


----------



## Deimos (13. Juli 2011)

Oh, wie ich mit dir fühle. Ich nerv mich da total drüber. Da nicht alle Kollegen fliessend Englisch sprechen, schauen wir BluRays auch allzu oft in popeligem DTS oder DD 5.1 .

Es gibt aber einige:
- Tron
- Machete
- Iron Man
- Iron Man 2
- Piranha 3d
- Unsere Erde
- Königreich der Himmel
- Underwold - Aufstand der Lykaner
- Die Welle
- Salt
- Gamer
- RED
- Killshot
- Shutter Island
- The Wrestler
- District 9

Ich schau mal weiter, was ich noch finde im Regal 

Grüsse,
Deimos

PS: Könntest ne Sticky-Liste erstellen und aktuell halten! 

EDIT: Leider bedeutet nicht mal HD-Tonformat immer gute Tonqualität


----------



## Star_KillA (13. Juli 2011)

The Expandables hat 7.1 DTS


----------



## MasterFreak (13. Juli 2011)

jo das stimmt der is gut von der Audio Quali !!!!


----------



## Deimos (13. Juli 2011)

Noch n'paar:

- Eastern Promises
- Book of Eli
- Ghostbusters
- Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde ()
- Knowing
- Paranormal activity
- Snatch


----------



## Niza (13. Juli 2011)

Danke das mit der Liste ist eine gute IDEE

Danke für die vielen Filme 


Der mit Reise zum Mittelpunkt der Erde ist in Englisch auf 5.1 HD Master Audio 
Deutsch leider nur Dolbi Digital 5.1

Quelle:
BLU-RAY DIE REISE ZUM MITTELPUNKT DER ER im Conrad Online Shop

Snatch
 HD 5.1 Französisch
Normal 5.1 Deutsch , Englisch

Quelle
http://www.amazon.de/Snatch-Schwein...ef=sr_1_2?s=dvd&ie=UTF8&qid=1310593194&sr=1-2


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. Juli 2011)

DTS HD:
Bad Boys, Kindsköpfe, RED, Spy Daddy, Kill Shot, Die etwas anderen Cops, The Code, Gamer, Bangkok Dangerous,Prince of Persia, Universal Soldier Regeneration, Das Relikt, Bad Lieutenant, The green Hornet, Duell der Magier, Kurzer Prozess, Die Entführung der U-Bahn Pelham 123, 7 Zwerge " Der Wald ist nicht genug ".

Dolby True HD:
The 6th Day

Mehr hab ich grad nicht griffbereit


----------



## Niza (14. Juli 2011)

Wir kriegen doch mehr Filme zusammen als ich dachte
Nicht schlecht


----------



## MasterFreak (14. Juli 2011)

evtl. Herr der Ringe auf BD ^^


----------



## mixxed_up (15. Juli 2011)

Die Extended Edition von HdR hat zwar HD Sound, allerdings gefakten. In Wahrheit handelt es sich wohl um die DTS 6.1 Tonspur der EE DVDs.


----------



## Star_KillA (15. Juli 2011)

Guck mal auf Bluray-Disc.de da steht bei jeder Blurray was der Film bietet !


----------



## Niza (15. Juli 2011)

Super Link
Danke


----------



## mixxed_up (15. Juli 2011)

Übrigens haben sehr viele der Disney Blu-rays deutschen HD Ton ... insbesondere die Zeichentrickfilme. 

Disney geht da genau richtig vor. Selbst Schneewittchen und die Sieben Zwerge (das ich besitze) ist aus dem Jahre 1937 (und damit fast 75 Jahre alt) hat einen DTS-HD HR 7.1 Upmix erhalten.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (21. August 2011)

ich sehen mir Filme einfach im englischen Original an. Danach will man keine deutsche Syncro (auch 5.1 HD was auch immer) mehr hören.


----------

